
Apple in Talks to Buy McLaren - hackerkid
http://jalopnik.com/apple-in-talks-to-buy-mclaren-report-1786894101?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
======
Overtonwindow
...Why? What could this possibly do for Apple? This doesn't seem to make
sense.

